# Do you stare into space a lot?



## quarantined (Mar 17, 2009)

Do people question you? why you stare into space so much? why you always seem to look hypnotized?
Do you take some time to respond to what people say?
because that's how i feel, and what people have asked me.
how do we explain to someone living in reality how it feels to live in a world of fiction?


----------



## Johnny Dep (Feb 8, 2009)

No one asks me about it, but I stare off into space a lot. I feel like those house cats you see pressed against the window all day.


----------



## quarantined (Mar 17, 2009)

Johnny Dep said:


> No one asks me about it, but I stare off into space a lot. I feel like those house cats you see pressed against the window all day.


Exactly!


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I catch myself staring into space sometimes. My mom used to do it for hours.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

I look straight up at the sky when I walk. Nobody else looks at the sky. They either look straight ahead or down at the ground.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

egodeath said:


> I look straight up at the sky when I walk. Nobody else looks at the sky. They either look straight ahead or down at the ground.


Now that's really staring into space. I dont do that because Id run into something or trip, but i am always looking at the sky at night- looking at the stars trying to find constellations and looking at the moon. It's kind of therapeutic.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Conjurus said:


> egodeath said:
> 
> 
> > I look straight up at the sky when I walk. Nobody else looks at the sky. They either look straight ahead or down at the ground.
> ...


I want to go on the roof and maybe smoke a cigarette, but I have a midterm.
Screw International Finance...look what the economists have done for us so far.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

Conjurus said:


> Now that's really staring into space. I dont do that because Id run into something or trip, but i am always looking at the sky at night- looking at the stars trying to find constellations and looking at the moon. It's kind of therapeutic.


One of my favorite things to do. The night sky is the most beautiful thing I've ever seen, I could stare at it forever and get lost in it.

I stare into space all the time-without Dp.d- I will be doing it and suddenly realize that I'm staring straight at someone or something, usually when I'm very deep in thought.


----------



## CrypticUk (Sep 16, 2007)

Johnny Dep said:


> No one asks me about it, but I stare off into space a lot. I feel like those house cats you see pressed against the window all day.


spot on


----------



## shatteredxfaithz (Mar 8, 2009)

yep. it's like my mind sometimes 'switches off' without even me realizing it. but isn't that how dp is?
it's like i'm asleep throughout the day, but my eyes are open.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

i'm not sure if i stare into space, i'm guessing i do, usually when i'm thinking about something i find that i've just been sitting there doing absolutely nothing, not even moving, its a weird feeling, not as weird as dp tho ha!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

egodeath said:


> I look straight up at the sky when I walk.


Really....you must bump into a lot of shit Eh........always tripping over and shit, must get really annoying....I wont even get you started on the sore eye thing.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

No, actually I have superhuman kinesthetic reflexes that allow me to move quite gracefully.


----------



## B85 (Apr 19, 2010)

I do star into space all the time. Can't focus on anything around me, can't look at anything easily. My eyes are like solid, dont move easily and as if no life in it. How can we solve this problem because being able to focus with your eyes is the most important thing to be cured from this shit!!!


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Male 85 said:


> I do star into space all the time. Can't focus on anything around me, can't look at anything easily. My eyes are like solid, dont move easily and as if no life in it. How can we solve this problem because being able to focus with your eyes is the most important thing to be cured from this shit!!!


Do you have other visual symptoms? Or only what you describe here?

I've always be a 'space-out' person. Drove the teachers nuts especially when I did fine on the tests.


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Visual Dude said:


> Do you have other visual symptoms? Or only what you describe here?
> 
> I've always be a 'space-out' person. Drove the teachers nuts especially when I did fine on the tests.


Ha same as me. Whatever ADD is ive got it; although no one has ever suggested that i have as im brilliant at 'bluffing it'. Through life ive learned to become an extremly quick learner as I never listen!

Visually, I am struggling to focus and feel focused, which is one part of DP which is reallly troubling me at the moment. However I dont think this has anything to do with my spaciness. This is a physical symptom.. the spaced out appearence that everyone comments on is just my tendency to day dream!


----------



## B85 (Apr 19, 2010)

Visual Dude said:


> Do you have other visual symptoms? Or only what you describe here?
> 
> I've always be a 'space-out' person. Drove the teachers nuts especially when I did fine on the tests.


I am dreamy all the time, and spaced out, but I know by experience that when I am back to reality, all this visual, hearing and other stuff are gone and start to feel myself again!! Its shame that I cant feel realistic when I do something.


----------



## mosuccess (Jan 10, 2011)

I often stare at space a lot. I have a lot things in my mind always. Is it normal?


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

I can stare at nothing for hours. When I lay on the couch I can look out at the sky and trees all day. It is extremely relaxing since you don't have to concentrate on anything. It is a form of daydreaming without really thinking about anything. Strange.


----------

